# My new GTO and nearly a wreck!!



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

So I just got my GTO 06 brand new couple days ago and tonight coming home from work I punch the gas around the corner and it slides and I find myself in a ditch and had to get towed out!! I didn't think the tires were that bad to spin!! Is this how the cars are consideriing its got so much power its almost like I feel as if I will always spin out when I punch the gas? Should I easily punch the gas till it gets to higher rpm then launch or I should not be launching hard from the get go? Can anyone help? I hope that this doesnt happen again! Any feedbacks be much appreciated fellas!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

First time driving rwd?????


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Was it cold outside? Cold asphalt and cold tires can spell trouble.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

400 ft-lbs of torque can bite you.

Even worse if you're in an automatic and get aren't prepared for the downshift when you mash the throttle.

The traction control does not work quickly when you hammer the gas. I've been able to get the car pretty well sideways before it "lifts your foot".

These cars don't have Camaro- or Corvette-sized tires, either.

Add that all up, and you can get yourself into trouble. If all you managed to do was slide off the road and get stuck in a ditch, without doing any body/suspension damage, then I'd say you were lucky.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah I got lucky and pulled out of it okay, but I had like tons of dirt under the sides and back I had to get out. I thought the car was going to flip over!! Anyhow yes it was rainy but not as bad and I didn't think just by punching it a little my car would slide that bad. I didn't have traction control on but I guess now I will alwasy be using it when it rains or even snow out here in IL! Boy was I lucky! I just didn't think it would slide that bad with these tires unless I got a defect but doubt it considering tihs car is brand new


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I didn't have traction control on but I guess now I will alwasy be using it when it rains or even snow out here in IL


Ya think?



joeyk97 said:


> I just didn't think it would slide that bad with these tires unless I got a defect but doubt it considering tihs car is brand new


Not sure what you're expecting the tires to do for you with the T/C off in wet and cold conditions. No street tire is going to help.

Glad you and your car are OK. Sure did make a big, big withdrawal from the Luck Bank, though.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks! Its almost like I am scared to accelarate now becuase I feel like the tires will slide everywhere.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*A slightly wet roadway combined with gunning it, the tire spins so fast it's in effect, hydroplaning. Kind of like in a pick up truck, launching as you go around a corner. The torque of the GTO on a slick or even slightly slick roadway will throw you out of control in a hurry if not careful. 

I never take the T/C off, and so far I've had no problems. Judging by many of the posts I read on here, I must be one of the few conservative drivers on this forum though.*


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Not my dealership guy told me if I ever wanted to use the full power of the car take the T/C off and it'll give you that power. Is it true that keeping it on won't allow it to take off as fast or it doesnt matter? You never konw when I do need to smoke another car or something


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you have the power all the time with t/c on or off. its when the puter feels either of your tires spin, it will kick in. but to get ALLLLLL of your power, you will need to get a tune and the TQ managment turned off. I road in a car (a4) with tq man down to 25% and it snaped the hell out of my neck when it shift:willy: our cars are tuned to be safe here in the USA ie tq managment, run rich like Mr. trump, red line down a bit to keep us from hurting MR. ls1 or 2

oh btw, welcome


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Not my dealership guy told me if I ever wanted to use the full power of the car take the T/C off and it'll give you that power. Is it true that keeping it on won't allow it to take off as fast or it doesnt matter? You never konw when I do need to smoke another car or something


*Oh yea smoke em" !!! From the guys that have fun with it, they say they do not have the T/C engaged. But I would not be doing it on a wet roadway. Too dangerous. Not so long ago on this forum a guy peeled out, lost it and crossed a divided roadway and mated with a pick-up. That was on dry roadway. *


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Get some experience driving the car. Then just drift around every corner.:cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> *Oh yea smoke em" !!! From the guys that have fun with it, they say they do not have the T/C engaged. But I would not be doing it on a wet roadway. Too dangerous. Not so long ago on this forum a guy peeled out, lost it and crossed a divided roadway and mated with a pick-up. That was on dry roadway. *


And we all remember what happened to his car.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeh but that was the cars fault...:lol: :lol:


----------



## dmace (Oct 25, 2006)

always keep that Traction control on and be aware your struts may fail due to know defects


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

unless you want to enjoy the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> And we all remember what happened to his car.


*OUCH... that is painful to look at.*


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Don't be fooled!!*

At first glance our goats look pretty tame...I'm sure everyone would agree, but don't ever take it for granted that there's a beast lurking under that calm exterior. My advice, especially if you are driving in the rain (or lacking experience), is that you keep the traction control ON...'cause as you know it can get real squirlly real quick! I suggest...if you are going to screw around...you do it in a somewhat controlled environment and watch for questionable road conditions i.e. wet roads, gravel, sand, rush hour :lol: , etc. If conditions are right, and you see some poor chump that's looking for a beating, remember to reach down and push that little T/C button (To turn it off of course!). :cheers 

Remember, there's not too many of us out there...so let's not wreck them!!!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

joeyk97, just curious: what were you driving before the GTO?


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks I had 03 celica gt auto which is a huge difference because I only had 140hp compared to this beast. The one thing I am noticing is that when I peel its almost like I feel like I can;t handle the spin because of the power which is a good thing but then again kinda bad because I don't wnat to lose control!


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you guys think maybe I got a defect? Whats up with the struts situation???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*All cars are defects. Some are just more defected than others. *:willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

joeyk97 said:


> Thanks I had 03 celica gt auto which is a huge difference because I only had 140hp compared to this beast. The one thing I am noticing is that when I peel its almost like I feel like I can;t handle the spin because of the power which is a good thing but then again kinda bad because I don't wnat to lose control!


Are you on the factory 18" Bridgestones or 17" BFG's?
Bridgestones+cold+wet=totaled goat


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Not my dealership guy told me if I ever wanted to use the full power of the car take the T/C off and it'll give you that power. Is it true that keeping it on won't allow it to take off as fast or it doesnt matter? You never konw when I do need to smoke another car or something


Hmmmmmm- - -you just put your car in the ditch with traction control on, and now you are thinking about running it with traction control off. What's wrong with this picture?

Take your time with this car and get used to the power. I've read the comments about tires, but the tires on this car probably have 200% of the traction that the original Goats had with 75 or 70 series tires, harder compounds; you get the picture. Think how easy it was to lose control of those babies!

The fact is, with 400 HP it doesn't matter how good the tires are, traction conttrol on or off, the driver has to respect that much power. Kicking the engine going around a turn can be exciting enough without the roads being wet. Use your head, stay alive and keep your Goat in good shape.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Gentlemen, it's not the 400 HP that makes you lose control; it's the 400 TQ, and how much of it is DOWN LOW. 
JC


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes sense! Are these tires that bad to drive in the wet and cold? I live in IL and the cold can be bad plus the snow.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Makes sense! Are these tires that bad to drive in the wet and cold? I live in IL and the cold can be bad plus the snow.


The 18" Bridgestones are NOT designed for ANY winter use, do not carry an all-season rating, they are a summer-only tire.

The 17" BF Goodrich tires are NOT designed for heavy winter use, but do carry an all-season rating.

For heavy winter use, you will want to get FOUR snow tires.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Makes sense! Are these tires that bad to drive in the wet and cold? I live in IL and the cold can be bad plus the snow.


If you went off in the ditch and the car was sliding sideways, I do believe it would be smart to get the alignment checked. Any kind of a good lick to the front (and rear) suspension can knock things out of specs and ruin your tires and necessitate replacements at close to $200 per.

Though a bit stiff in the ride department, I don't think that qualifies the suspension on these cars as being "heavy duty".

-Jim


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Get some Blizzaks, those stock Bridgestones suck in wet or cold conditions. I've kicked the back end out a few times but luckily kept it under control. The Blizzaks kick butt under 30 degrees. Above that and they are too squishy though. I can't wait to get summer tires back on!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't have much of a problem with traction, you just need to be light on the accelerator pedal. If you have a manual, you may want to try starting off in second gear, that should make it a little less likely to spin the tires.

You may want to look into a cheap winter car if you are having this much trouble, in just the rain. Store the GTO until summer and get some more seat time before getting out in bad weather.

Where are you at in IL?


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am in Schaumburg, the weather stinks obviously. I guess I should accelarate slowly because of the beast inside this car. I really want to test the tires and hoping it was summer so I can see what this thing can really do. Obviously can't do much right now with the wet and cold.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

What color yo goat I live Grayslake Vary close to you


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a red goat! Sweet ride but first time driving RWD and with that much power it almost scare me like I'll run off the roads again or hit something


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I have a red goat! Sweet ride but first time driving RWD and with that much power it almost scare me like I'll run off the roads again or hit something


*No offense, please don't take this as a personal insult, but judging by your post on your experience, you are part of the reason for high insurance rates.

I am getting the impression you are scared to be driving this car and hoping for the best when you get out on the open road. 

IMO you should have someone drive this car to a HUGE open lot for you, and then you get in the car and drive it and practice with it until you have at least HALF mastered it. Unless you are comfortable behind the wheel you are either going to kill yourself, or worse yet, kill a whole family.

You are playing Russian roulette behind the wheel. Unless you know what you are doing behind the wheel, it will be just a matter of time until, you destroy it or someone else. 

*


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

joeyk97 said:


> I have a red goat! Sweet ride but first time driving RWD and with that much power it almost scare me like I'll run off the roads again or hit something


The red ones are very temperamental, you must drive them very carefully:willy: 
Only accelerate when all four wheels are pointing straight ahead, when approaching turns slow down first, then turn the wheel. They are wild animals that want to run off into fields and woods if given half a chance. Your job is to master the beast and train it to stay on asphalt.:cool 
Only then grasshopper, can you Tokyo drift around town. 


PS. Your right foot controls how much power you have.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

...:cool LOL


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Joey, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

242379 said:


> The red ones are very temperamental, you must drive them very carefully:willy:
> Only accelerate when all four wheels are pointing straight ahead, when approaching turns slow down first, then turn the wheel. They are wild animals that want to run off into fields and woods if given half a chance. Your job is to master the beast and train it to stay on asphalt.:cool
> Only then grasshopper, can you Tokoyo drift around town.
> 
> ...


*There is a setting in the command module under the OFF road section as described in the owners manual. You can access it by turning the key to the on position without starting the car, and cycle through to the settings. Look for "HUB LOCKOUT SETTINGS" for Off road and ON road settings, and turn it off. The factory setting is set to OFF road and you have to override it and turn it ON road because you have to disengage the the lockouts in the wheels. This is set to OFF road at the factory because of the roadways in Australia. If you do not turn it to the ON road position, the car will have an automatic tendency to learch towards gravel or dirt roads. The sensor in the wheels behind the lockouts senses dirt, gravel, or pavement. When the setting is left at OFF road, the lockouts only assist you in moderate off road driving. It is not the same as locking the hubs as in a 4x4. Many sales people are not up to speed in the correct function of this. 

Most of the roadway assistance calls from GTO owners is because drivers failed to override the setting, and had to be wenched out of gullies because their car veered off road. 

GM is contemplating 6" lift kits for all 04" -06' GTO's to aid drivers who appear to be overzealous in their driving tendencies. *


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

so GTOJudge are you saying I should do the ovveride to be careful for now? I am 26 and have years and years of experience, this is just my first RWD car and with this much HP I am getting use to it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> so GTOJudge are you saying I should do the ovveride to be careful for now? I am 26 and have years and years of experience, this is just my first RWD car and with this much HP I am getting use to it.


*To be honest? I think you should leave it parked and look at it.


YES disengage the OFF road setting. Unless you plan on putting a wench on the front of your bumper.*


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Yeah I got lucky and pulled out of it okay, but I had like tons of dirt under the sides and back I had to get out. I thought the car was going to flip over!! Anyhow yes it was rainy but not as bad and I didn't think just by punching it a little my car would slide that bad. I didn't have traction control on but I guess now I will alwasy be using it when it rains or even snow out here in IL! Boy was I lucky! I just didn't think it would slide that bad with these tires unless I got a defect but doubt it considering tihs car is brand new


Three Questions

How old are you?
Do you have any experience with rear wheel drive?
Did you pass High School physics?

So it was..........

Raining
Cold
You turned off the traction control
You appear to be inexperienced with rear drive performance cars.

Under these conditions you decided to launch at full throttle in a rear wheel drive performance car. I don't think the guy you spoke to at the dealership was envisioning this particular scenario when he gave you advice about launching.

The GTO has very benign handling for a performance car. There is nothing inherently wrong with the stunt you tried if you have the skills to pulls it off. If you put the GTO in a ditch you must have been way over the threshold of good judgement. As BA said, you have just made a large withdrawal from the luck bank. Thankfully, you, the car, and other people were not seriously hurt.

You should look into a performance driving course (seriously). It's fun but expensive and they can teach you techniques for wet, dry, even ice and snow in a safe environment.

Lastly, if you have trouble with the GTO, do yourself a favor, never ever get behind the wheel of a 911. It's behavior near the limit is much less predictable.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am 26, had years of experience just now with RWD and this much HP. GTO judge will that effect power or anything? Can you tell me again how to override the settings? Do I hit the mode button with the keys off or?

Also have you done this yourself or has alot of ppl ovveride this settings?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I am 26, had years of experience just now with RWD and this much HP. GTO judge will that effect power or anything? Can you tell me again how to override the settings? Do I hit the mode button with the keys off or?
> 
> Also have you done this yourself or has alot of ppl ovveride this settings?


*By overriding the OFF road settings you will gain peek HP and your fuel economy will increase. Driving with your hubs locked will decrease your performance slightly. You should engage locked hubs once a month so, so the oil will lubricate the inner bearings. Once you become accustomed to the car's feel you can set the settings for intermittent OFF road use. This way, the car will only lurch towards every 3rd or 4th field you pass. I have mine set to this. 

You can access the settings as I stated. Do it with the engine off, but the key on the ON position. I did it when I first got my car home. If you want to put a wench on the front of your GTO I believe PYFC has them. I'd get a bumper guard too, they can paint it to match the OEM color of your car.*


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *By overriding the OFF road settings you will gain peek HP and your fuel economy will increase. Driving with your hubs locked will decrease your performance slightly. You should engage locked hubs once a month so, so the oil will lubricate the inner bearings. Once you become accustomed to the car's feel you can set the settings for intermittent OFF road use. This way, the car will only lurch towards every 3rd or 4th field you pass. I have mine set to this.
> 
> You can access the settings as I stated. Do it with the engine off, but the key on the ON position. I did it when I first got my car home. If you want to put a wench on the front of your GTO I believe PYFC has them. I'd get a bumper guard too, they can paint it to match the OEM color of your car.*


:cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

242379 said:


> :cheers


:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*GREENHORNS*


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i use this override setting all the time to make sure i keep the beast where it belongs especially when i get to the red clay roads we have in the upper south carolina. just be careful that you select the right selection before you get off to the open road. me i'm sure like everyone don't want our insurance rates to go up due to a mishap. not to mention i'm in your age group  drive safely though with the proper selector activated for your roads and road condition. if not you can always pick up an evo with a big selector button on the dash for asphalt, dirt, or snow.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Joey, professional driving school would be good but due to possible time/money or whatever constraints it may not be practicle. My suggestion is (and i'm seriouse here) find a friend that has a old 2wd pickup truck, nothing nice, the bigger the beater the better, and take it out on some little used dirt roads and dog the hell out of it. Do dounuts, power slides, spin the tires, and anything else you can think of. This will get you used to most rwd/little traction situations. I know it sounds silly but its how most of us farm boys down here in Oklahoma learned to drive and my GTO is a long way from being the most powerful vehicle Iv'e owned.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to say it's a good thing you didn't post this on LS1GTO forum, they would have murdered you there. That being said, I'm glad you did post this 'cause if you take a few of the post here seriously it will save you a wrecked car or worse.

Yes, the conditions you mentioned are contributing factors for what you experienced, but this car can do much worse even under ideal conditions for the unexperienced. The fact that you already own the car means you're not going to downgrade to something you could work you're way up with, so the impetus rests with you to learn and learn fast. You mentioned being afraid to hit it 'cause now you think it may break loose at any time. Well, being afraid is a good start, but now move past the fear and turn it into respect. Respect the power this car has, and you'll be on your way. For _*your*_ experience, don't think for a moment that the struts or type of tire or any other modification is going to make a difference when it comes to stabbing the throttle and expecting the car to control itself. The biggest mod is the driver mod, and that's you. When you want to open it up, start light and work your way up in different scenarios. Always error on the side of caution unless you're working on a closed track with safety equipment etc. This car is a lot of fun, but you know the old Spidey saying, "With great power comes great responsibility." Good luck.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I will ovveride the setting till I get a feel for this car. I guess its something about getting a powerful car that makes you to just go!

Also I am use to having smaller coups and not a monster like this so I guess it will take time but I didnt know think that I would have to learn to drive again in away.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *There is a setting in the command module under the OFF road section as described in the owners manual. You can access it by turning the key to the on position without starting the car, and cycle through to the settings. Look for "HUB LOCKOUT SETTINGS" for Off road and ON road settings, and turn it off. The factory setting is set to OFF road and you have to override it and turn it ON road because you have to disengage the the lockouts in the wheels. This is set to OFF road at the factory because of the roadways in Australia. If you do not turn it to the ON road position, the car will have an automatic tendency to learch towards gravel or dirt roads. The sensor in the wheels behind the lockouts senses dirt, gravel, or pavement. When the setting is left at OFF road, the lockouts only assist you in moderate off road driving. It is not the same as locking the hubs as in a 4x4. Many sales people are not up to speed in the correct function of this.
> 
> Most of the roadway assistance calls from GTO owners is because drivers failed to override the setting, and had to be wenched out of gullies because their car veered off road.
> 
> GM is contemplating 6" lift kits for all 04" -06' GTO's to aid drivers who appear to be overzealous in their driving tendencies. *


OMFG - You should really be ashamed. ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

The sad part was he didn't get it...:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> OMFG - You should really be ashamed. ROTFLMFAO


*
Whaaaaaaaaat??? I really do have these settings. :rofl: Doesn't everyone?     *


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I am 26, had years of experience just now with RWD and this much HP. GTO judge will that effect power or anything? Can you tell me again how to override the settings? Do I hit the mode button with the keys off or?
> 
> Also have you done this yourself or has alot of ppl ovveride this settings?


The question was experience with RWD and performance cars.

Just say zero experience, OK?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Whaaaaaaaaat??? I really do have these settings. :rofl: Doesn't everyone?     *


No dude, I don't -really. But..... I did have the ipsoloquoter splines rehydrogenated due to defective factory angle scrams. It seemed to help a little with veering but not much. Exhaust thrust lines were subcutaneously elongated during the same visit, so perhaps this is where my commands went. I dont know for sure basep I dont have off road settings for sure. I may yet have some suspension work done to relieve the high slip attack drippage currently occuring during axle hop, but that is a way banky mod that I might have to wait on.

:cool


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> No dude, I don't -really. But..... I did have the ipsoloquoter splines rehydrogenated due to defective factory angle scrams. It seemed to help a little with veering but not much. Exhaust thrust lines were subcutaneously elongated during the same visit, so perhaps this is where my commands went. I dont know for sure basep I dont have off road settings for sure. I may yet have some suspension work done to relieve the high slip attack drippage currently occuring during axle hop, but that is a way banky mod that I might have to wait on.
> 
> :cool


:confused 
The drippage during axle hop sounds personal:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> No dude, I don't -really. But..... I did have the ipsoloquoter splines rehydrogenated due to defective factory angle scrams. It seemed to help a little with veering but not much. Exhaust thrust lines were subcutaneously elongated during the same visit, so perhaps this is where my commands went. I dont know for sure basep I dont have off road settings for sure. I may yet have some suspension work done to relieve the high slip attack drippage currently occuring during axle hop, but that is a way banky mod that I might have to wait on.
> 
> :cool


*
The TSB on the angle scrams showed the elongated holes were due to lack of hydrogenated grease. Heat friction was causing softening of the schteel causing elongation. The lift kits to help alleviate off road lurching is also to help out with the struts that are hanging up on off road debris causing failing. Funny thing is Pontiac will only install lift kits once damage is shown. They ought to send drivers to Off road driving skuel too, to educate GTO owners of the lurching tendencies of this car. *


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Not my dealership guy told me if I ever wanted to use the full power of the car take the T/C off and it'll give you that power. Is it true that keeping it on won't allow it to take off as fast or it doesnt matter? You never konw when I do need to smoke another car or something


Your dealer is either an idiot or was looking to sell you another GTO after you total this one. I can tell by you post that you are new to driving a powerful RWD car. You have to respect the power under your foot. A slightly wet road, especially if it hasn't rained for a while is treacherous with these cars. Also, remember that this is a traction control system, not a vehicle stability control system as in the new Corvette. 

The TC will take off a bit of the performance. However, until you have quite a bit of experience, LEAVE THE TC ON! The only time that you should consider taking it off is at the drag strip. Should you take the car to a road course, if you take it off, be careful, but at least you will have some run off areas when you loose control. Believe me, at this point, until you really learn to drive this car, if you do need to "smoke another car or something" your will be faster with the TC on.

The car is a blast to drive, enjoy it, but be careful.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Carnack the Magnificent says "I see this car wrapped around a pole within the year" Please wear your seatbelt and insist on your passengers wearing one too!


----------



## JHawk GTO (Dec 3, 2006)

Man, you guys are baaaaddd with the hub stuff! :rofl: :lol:


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

JHawk GTO said:


> Man, you guys are baaaaddd with the hub stuff! :rofl: :lol:


Just havin a little fun......


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

242379 said:


> :confused
> The drippage during axle hop sounds personal:lol:


You have no idea my friend..... messy too. Thank goodness it is fixed.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*ewe*

No one wants a dripping goat


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

242379 said:


> No one wants a dripping goat


*Unless it's an in-heat Lamb.*


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok thats just disgusting...... Back to the angle scrams fast!:lol:


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Unless it's an in-heat Lamb.*





bg2m8o said:


> Ok thats just disgusting...... Back to the angle scrams fast!:lol:


It's all I can to to pick myself up off the floor. You really need to warn us before making statements like that.

Thanks, now my side is killing me I was laughing so hard!!!!!!


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

All you guys are killing me! laughin so hard reading this whole thing. Look man just be careful in the car. After a few weeks of driving it you will be comfortable. Remember in this car , people know what the GTO means. You dont have to prove anything. Just treat the goat with respect


----------

